# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Chocolate! (cild)

## GypsyRat

I found chocolate worked well for me. Gave me 3 LDs in 3 days. If your going to bed late or your really tired, eat a chocolate bar. I find it makes me more aware in my dreams. 

or

Wake up after 3-6 hours, consume some chocolate, and have a LD.

TRY IT&#33;  ::?:

----------


## gale

wait!! when you eat chocalete it makes produce that one chemical right? maybe thats what causes the ld. if that were ture than wouldnt clams or osters work the same way? can someone try? im on the resarch team so i would do it myself but i doubt i could get my parents to bring it in the house. i dont think they like that stuff. thanks!!  ::D:

----------


## Dreamz

I agree! Today I had chocolate milk and fell asleep a little while after, and I had the best hour long lucid dream I had in a long time!  I remember everything 100% as well.  It appears chocolate has a bit of an affect for that I drank alot of it.  If not that then I noticed it's best when aren't thinking about it as much, like before I go to sleep I'll think of a lucid I had in the past for like 30 seconds then just clear my mind and doze off to sleep, I usually always have a lucid after that.

----------


## Roller

What kind of chocolate was it, just milk chocolate? Maybe some real nice dark chocolate would go down a treat, and even if you don't have an LD at least it tastes good. I might try it next chance I get.

----------


## GypsyRat

I was up in my room reading and it was late, so I didnt want to wake anyone in my house. I looked around my room found some old haloween candy. Ate a few mini choco bars. (milk chocolate if that matters)and had some pretty long LDs.  ::?:  Im trying again tonight. valenteins day and all the choco, ill post my results.

Please try it and lemme know!

----------


## DreamGuy88

I'll try this out tonight too. I read somewhere else that it was better to do after you have slept for a couple hours and then to fall back asleep, because the caffeine will keep you more aware. However, I didn't think it would have the same effect if you ate it before you went to sleep. I thought the affects of the caffeine would wear off long before you hit the later stages of the night.

----------


## GypsyRat

I tried it but I dont think I ate enough chocolate. I am going to wake up tonight and try it.  ::?:

----------


## Neruo

Intresting... I will try, I will  :smiley:

----------


## imj

Hi all, I tried 2 rows of chocolate last night, kinda worked. I remember most of  the dream including what I was doing and going.  Btw Neruo what cartoon is that in your  signature pic?

IMJ

----------


## SparkleyHamsters

I drank Chocolate Milk last night before bed and I remembered the whole dream and went semi-lucid!  ::D:   I will drink more tonight...

----------


## SparkleyHamsters

I believe that show is called Family Guy

----------


## Pdoubledreaming

possible placebo effect due to this post?

----------


## Pelirrojo

Placebo effect or not, I'm gonna be drinkin a lot of chocolate milk before bed tonight  =D

----------


## Kenomica

It sounds reasonable, just like the old thing people used to say, well, still do say

" don't eat cheese / chocolate etc. before bed or you will have nightmares! " 

lol, but I believe this will work ( not only inducing nightmares, because nightmares are just dreams that are scary)

One problem : We will all end up very fat ^_^

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by imj_
> *Hi all, I tried 2 rows of chocolate last night, kinda worked. I remember most of  the dream including what I was doing and going.  Btw Neruo what cartoon is that in your  signature pic?
> 
> IMJ*



Family guy. The best cartoon ever  :smiley:   Or at this moment IMO atleast. 

and damn, I have to buy a few kilo's of chocolate  ::D:

----------


## GypsyRat

I was too lazy and sleepy to try last night. Will tonight.


(Chocolate melted agains my leg and in my bed   :Sad:  )

----------


## Patrick

I believe it is endorphins that chocolate gives off, which are the chemicals that are attributed to falling in love. It makes sense how it would also sharpen brain activity.

----------


## BillyBob

I thought it was common knowledge that choco helps brain activity  :tongue2:  (although I only eat it an hour before WILDing)

I have a steady stash of like 5 lbs of it incase im feeling too tired to WILD (milk chocolate works best for WILDing because it has sugar in it that wakes you up before the caffiene and other indorfines (<--SP?) take affect after like an hour

(taking it before bed is likely a placebo, because all its effects would wear off before later in the night)

----------


## 12Gauge

It's funny this has been brought up. Believe it or not I actually have a class in my college courses devoted to chocolate.
Heres a small excerpt from one of my bad papers  :Sad:  lol.

"Two of the chemicals in chocolate, theobromine and caffeine, are known to have physiological effects on the human body (Coe 31). While theobromine and caffeine are both stimulants, they still affect the body in two very different ways. Theobromine, when consumed in small quantities, works as a long term mood enhancer. Caffeine, however, is immediately affecting, short-acting, and fairly strong. Since the two chemicals are together in 
chocolate, one who eats it is placed into a better mood as well as a slightly stimulated state (32).  It is interesting that the two chemicals appear in the exact amounts that they do when they are in chocolate. This is because high levels of caffeine are unhealthy, and caffeine can be very addictive. The two stimulants seem to balance each other out well. Two more chemicals in chocolate, serotonin and phenylethylamine, also affect the human body in a curious way. Serotonin is a mood-lifting hormone that is produced naturally in the brain; phenylethylamine is similar to other mood-changing brain chemicals"

Ok...now, to simplify that a bit....the caffeine effect is very small in chocolate, so that would likely wear off pretty quick, but theobromine would definately have an effect that could last for several hours, however slight it is. Serotonin is an amazing hormone that is basically an anti-depressant/mood-enhancer....((a good example is that the drug ecstasy allows for a massive release of serotonin, causing the user to feel a massively heightend mood.))

Phenylethylamine is the most curious of the chemicals in chocolate. (its actually more of a classification of chemcials, but theres WAY too much to go into.) It has many, many ties to hallucinagenic drugs, as well as stimulants. It is also used as an anti-depressant for some patiens suffering, hmm..whats that called?, o yea....depression. One final note is that phenylethylamine, by some scientists, is classified as an adrenaline-related chemical.......

Theres a lot of information in there and I apologize for the long post, but I thought I should be thorough......basically, some of chocolate's effects are placebo, but many have a true chemical basis....so...try eating chocolate. Works for me.


**Different types of chocolates have different amounts of these mentioned chemicals....if anyone is interested, i could run a month long experiment with a few students to monitor differnt chocolate's relativity to LDing*

----------


## GypsyRat

Im waking after 3 hours tonight and shovelling chocolate in my face tonight!

results in the mornin

----------


## imj

I think chocolate milk would be more healthy. But I already bought 2 family blocks before I thought of it,LOL.

----------


## 061342

I drunk a glass of Chocolate mike before I went to bed and the dreams that I had were vivid, but I didn't have a lucid dreaming,  If I drink chocolate milk how much should I drink?

----------


## Pelirrojo

I tried chocolate milk last night.  I chugged 1/4 a gallon before I went to bed, but nothing happened besides me waking up at 6am needing to pee horribly haha.  I got up, took a whiz, and came back sort of frusterated because I hadn't remembered even a tiny snippet of my dreams from the night.  I chugged the rest of my chocolate milk (probably another 1/4 gallon), and went back to sleep.  That's when the fun started =D  I had the 2 most amazing dreams.... They were so real and vivid and detailed... by far the most realistic dreams I have ever had - I can remember everything that happened in order from beginning to end in both dreams (actually the end of the 2nd dream is kind of blurry, I'm not sure how I went from the dream to being awake but oh well).  I woke up and I was amazed at how well I could picture one of the last scenes in my 2nd dream, it felt like it had really happened just minutes ago.   I have never felt that feeling before.

Man, chocolate milk rocks haha.  I'm gonna try to wake myself up halfway through the night to chug milk every night now   ::D:   I the milk I drank early in the night before going to bed just made it harder forme to fall asleep, and it certainly didn't help me recall dreams.  However the milk I drank after 5-6 hours of sleep had an amazing effect and I definately plan to keep experimenting with it.

----------


## iadr

Excellent post.  I had been eating 3 or 4 ginger snaps when I woke up in the middle of the night to record my dreams, and had been having an incredible number of vivid dreams each night.  But then I stopped eating the ginger snaps in the middle of the night because I had not been as hungry as before.  When I stopped eating the ginger snaps, my vivid dream count went way down.  I just realized this last night when I woke up hungry, and had some ginger snaps, which resulted in having several really vivid dreams again.  I think I'll start having a piece of chocolate with my ginger snaps for an even more powerful effect.  Great idea.  Thanks for sharing it.     ::D:

----------


## kafine

I eat a lot of chocolate, and I've not noticed it have an effect.

I drink a hot chocolate most nights before bed. I think my 4 LDs happened when I hadn't had hot chocolate, but I doubt if that was the reason.

I should really start recording what I eat before bed!

----------


## PhilipJFry

so is it the milk or the chocolate or the chocolate milk?

I drink chocolate milk everyday, much of it. I don't know if it has had a big effect on my dreaming.

I'll eat some chocolate tonight and see if it does anything... although I'm also taking B6  ::D:

----------


## shadowcx

ill try  driking chocolate milk before goin to sleep i havent LD yet well i did wend i was about 5 or 6

----------


## GypsyRat

If it dosent get you lucid it gives you extremely vivid dreams, I usually remember all of them too.  ::D:

----------


## PhilipJFry

I tried milk chocolate a few days ago. Set an alarm to wake me up 5 hours after sleep.... Ate some chocolate and went back to sleep. I actually didn't realize any change. Maybe I'll have to try chocolate milk?

----------


## danbarber

At school I was told to eat chocolate before the exams. I wish I'd remembered that before now. I'm going to the shops for chocolate right now.

I'll post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Gwendolyn

This is really interesting. If someone did start a topic like this on the research forum, I would sure participate. I have never noticed before, but unless I eat or take something especially different, I usually don't take note of it.

----------


## danbarber

Well I lay awake from 5:30 till 8:00 after trying this  ::shock::  . Guess this wont help me then.

----------


## Enigma13

This sounds intreguing. I'll 'mos def'initly try it tonight. Especially because of this dry spot I've hit recently.

----------


## FluBB

ya i tried doing in, ate a little before i went to bed, then woke up at 5:30 and drank some chocolate milk and some more chocolate. then i went to sleep and woke up about 8:30 thinking that i didnt have a dream. then i went back to sleep and had a really in depth one. then again i found out i had dreamed something else in the first 3 hours after the milk. those dreams were like the most in depth and realistic dreams ever.well i dunno because im trying to lucid dream still and mayeb i wont think its a dream because its so real....

FluBB

----------


## danbarber

Tried it with chocolate milk this morning instead of solid chocolate. I had a lucid!  ::D:  I might have been going to have one anyway though. Still it was nice to have some chocolate milk to wake up with.

----------


## GypsyRat

Yea, ive found that if it dosent induce lucidity it creates some pretty vivid dreams.

----------


## ZappPSR

That's it

----------


## FluBB

i tried it again, and same effect, it was awesome man, probably some more nights of this and i will get lucid... but you never know.

FluBB

----------


## computernerd90

I got it, get one of those 10 lb. blocks of chocolate and eat as much as you can before going to bed. I wonder what you would get from that.

----------


## FluBB

you probably wouldnt get anything for then a stomach ache haha, i think chocolate milk works better because when i did it with chocolate milk and just plain chocolate it worked, but when i did it with just chocolate... it didnt work.

FluBB

----------


## computernerd90

ya, i guess too much of a good thing could just turn out to do nothing. nevertheless, i'll see what happens if i try a mix of coke and chocolate, cheers.

----------


## Abstract Fire

I'll give it a try tonight, I'll wake up at half past four (hope I hear my alarm, if I set it too early I don't wake up sometimes.  :Sad:  ), I'll eat some dairy and then go back to sleep.

----------


## GypsyRat

I haven't been trying this lately, but I figured out how to get it for best results.

Eat the Chocolate, read or something for a bit.

Wait til the sugar high goes down.(time varies on amount of chocolate)

Then you should be tired enought to fall asleep almost instantly. The Caffeine will be a whole before it kicks in.

----------


## _Sapphire_Cross_

This is extremely interesting. There needs to be a research topic about this in that research section. Unless there already is, I like a link.

I haven't had chocolate in a long time to be honest. I have C.Milk mix, maybe I should try it, but not tonight, not enough spare milk, gotta buy. I should try a hershey bar, got a pharmacy 'cross the street, closed now. This week I'm gonna check this out. (Hopefully tonight I have my first lucid)

----------


## Tom_Peace

This is the best damn technique I have ever heard!!!!
 LD by Chocolate!........................................  .. Beautiful.
 I got my self a huge bar of Cadbury Dairy Milk. Even if it doesn't work my belly will be happy ^_^

----------


## Wuollet

> _Originally posted by ZappPSR_
> *
> 
> That's it*




Hahaha, Good one    ::D:

----------


## PenguinLord13

I've heard about the chocolate consuming thing a few times. I would say it is small amounts of sugar/caffeine in action.

----------


## Arkhan

A small amount of chocolat works fine, too much chocolate keeps me awake for a bigger amout of time,. but it works nevertheless.

Tried it last night and I dreamt I was eating chocolat... so obvious, yet I didn't thought much of it. Someone please slap me.

----------


## FluBB

well this effect could easily be placebo, but who cares? maybe if someone said that eating something healthy like carrots or something would give you lucid dreams, then you would. but i bet the caffine and sugar do add a lot to the lucid dreaming. with my experience when i woke up at like 4 and drank some milk, i always had at least really clear dreams. so not lucid as much, but just clarity and memory.

----------


## dazed and confused

I like to steam a pitcher of milk (4% or heavy cream if we have it  ::D: ) on our espresso machine and add a little of torani's vanilla syrup.  I am out like a light.  I do not know what affect this has on lucid dreaming as I have only known about them for the last 5 days or so and have only had 2 so far...

----------


## Hedphelym

i eat atleast 1x 200G chocolate a day (and no, i&#39;m not fat, 65KG and stable)  :smiley: 
i cant say that i helps for me.. i&#39;ve only had 2 ld&#39;s..

----------


## N

chocolate I love it
if it works it will be great
I&#39;ll try it tommorrow   ::bigteeth::

----------


## GypsyRat

::bump::   I thought id let newer people read it if they havent.  ::bump::

----------


## taihen

Chocolate contains theobromine, which acts like caffeine. In fact, caffeine is broken down into theobromine in any case, so chocolate is just like caffeine, plus a whole lot of kJ from all the cocoa butter.

----------


## GypsyRat

> Would Hershey&#39;s Chocolate Syrup mixed with milk work the same?
> 
> You know, the brown bottle in the shape of a bunny.
> [/b]




Yea it would work, but you should use EXTRA Chocolate for EXTRA fun&#33; (and Increase ur chance of an LD)

----------


## badassbob

> I have only known about them for the last 5 days or so and have only had 2 so far...
> [/b]



2 LD&#39;s in 5 days&#33;&#33;  ::shock::   I&#39;ve had 2 in two years of knowing about them.  :Sad:  (I know, I suck)

----------


## GypsyRat

Lookin forward to it&#33;

----------


## Fei

I&#39;m eating more than my usual share of chocolate. Its mood-lifting effect seems to ease the anxiety acompanying the expectation to have lucid dreams. (I can&#39;t seem to control my anxieties half so well at night as in day.)

Results due tomorrow morn.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Would Hershey&#39;s Chocolate Syrup mixed with milk work the same?
> 
> You know, the brown bottle in the shape of a bunny.
> [/b]



 I did the Kit Kat thing like you said. i didn&#39;t LD but i had the most linear dream i have ever had&#33;

----------


## Fei

I ate 47 grams of milk chocolate before sleep. Had a few snapshots. Forgot all of them. Woke and ate another 47g. Had three vivid, realistic dreams. They seem to be lucid but were so short I couldn&#39;t try many extrodinary things.

My usual dreams are dimly lit, visually indistinct, have at least one death scene, and the protagonist very, very stupid. The dreams last night are sunny, clear, about happier things, and the protagonist felt smart. (The earlier the dream the smarter the character. I guess those injested chemicals wore down over time.)

10 (  ::shock::  Whoops&#33; It&#39;s 9, 4+4+1=9. Sorry&#33; I left the original writing unchanged.) people so far reported and _described_ chocolate&#39;s effects on their dreaming.

1 reported chocolate to be effective when eaten both before sleep and during sleep.
4 reported effects when chocolate is consumed before sleep.
4 reported eating chocolate before and during sleep, no effect before the second ingestion and effects after that.

A few people (sorry, I forgot whether it is two or three; I&#39;m not good at remembering names  ::wink::  ) reported effects but didn&#39;t describe them. I don&#39;t know in which category they belong.  ::roll::

----------


## GypsyRat

From what I can see. Chocolate increases your chance of having an LD.

Used with another technique(ex:WBTB) it can  greatly increase  the chance.

But minimum seems to make vivid and clear dreams in ideal sleep situations.


I hope more people notice this.


WARNING:

YOU MAY WANT TO BRUSH UR TEETH AS OON AS U GET UP OR RIGHT BEFORE U GOTO BED. IT GIVES ME NASTY FUZZY SLIPPERS.

----------


## FreshBrains

I used the only form of chocolate we have...
Chocolate syrup.
To make chocolate milk.
But I used too much... I ended up with a slightly thinner syrup.
And it didn&#39;t help recall at all&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

i had my 2nd in a row CID (chocolate induced dream).

 i say. it&#39;s cured my dryspell

----------


## FreshBrains

Hmm... I suppose I should do that.
I&#39;ll try tonight.

----------


## Moonbeam

I eat chocolate constantly, so I don&#39;t think it usually helps me, but I did report a CILD once when I ate some fancy extra-dark with blueberries, washed down with red wine, right before bed.  

Anyway, I think I will try CILD combined with WBTB, and I will not totally chew the chocolate up and let it be in my mouth when I go to sleep.  Sounds gross but I was thinking that the taste in my mouth might induce the LD.  (Hope I don&#39;t drool   ::lipssealed::  )

I shall report results.  Thanks for the idea.

----------


## ZenVortex

Glad you guys are finally getting into chocolate.  It seems that the best form is chocolate milk.  The chocolate contains theobromine and a small amount of caffeine, which stimulate wakefulness -- and the milk contains tryptophan, which stimulates sleep.  What I suggest is to have a few hours of sleep then drink a carton of chocolate milk, then go back to sleep.  No need for WBTB or anything else, just drink some chocolate milk midway through the night.

One final point.  It&#39;s probably a good idea NOT to eat chocolate during the day or you&#39;ll build up a resistance to it and night-time chocolate milk won&#39;t work.

----------


## Man of Shred

well my 3rd night of eating kitkat specifically i only remembered very little.
 but still better recall than what i was having

----------


## Fei

In my experience,

_Chem_ical _tol_erance, like _crick_ets,
_Com_es and _go_es as the _sea_sons shift.

Milk before bed, can&#39;t recall right;
Choco at night, waking long time.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Everyone who is now going to try Chocolate for inducing an Lucid Dream must understand something. I had wrote an article about LD pills and more, all you gotta do is read it and place the PILLS with chocolate and you will understand what i&#39;am saying..


Chocolate

----------


## ranaenelcomal

I tried it. 

Went to sleep at 11 40, set my alarm for 4 40. It went off, I drank a normal glass of chocolate milk (Hersheys cocoa powder with milk and sugar) and tried to go back to sleep. It was a bit difficult; the sugar rush took some time to subside. Afterwards, had a couple of dreams, none too vivid.   :Sad:  

How much should you take? Milk chocolate or plain chocolate? Should you stay awake a bit after having the chocolate in the middle of the night?

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Christ you guys its not the chocolate that is making you have LD&#39;s its only your mind tricking yourself to believe that "Hey if i eat chocolate im going to have a Lucid Dream". It&#39;s all about your mental mindset...You read something on here "Oh hey, i eat chocolate before bed and had a Lucid Dream" You think "Hey i should try that" Believeing all along that once you take the chocolate your going to better your chances of having a Lucid Dream...Which all your doing is putting your mindset into place and telling yourself over and over "I&#39;m going to have a Lucid Dream."

Trust me, your not having a Lucid Dream because of the chocolate, its because you only think its the chocolate.. "Oh yes, i took some chocolate, i read on dreamviews.com that if you take chocolate it will give you a Lucid Dream or better my chances...so therefore I took some chocolate, That means im going to have a Lucid Dream&#33;"

You see what I&#39;am trying to say..As soon as you eat that chocolate all you are thinking about in the back of your mind is...IM GOING TO HAVE A LUCID DREAM BECAUSE OF THIS CHOCOLATE&#33; Which if anyone has any common sense you will know that chocolate has nothing to do with it, its just your mind playing games...all you are doing is pretty much Hypnotizing your mind into believing you will have a Lucid Dream...Which you can do that any night of the week, without eating chocolate....you all just think its easier because someone posts up about eating chocolate before bed then having a Lucid Dream..I bet if the person never would have posted up the topic about chocolate and Lucid Dreaming, none of you would have been like "Oh boy Chocolate helps Lucid Dreams&#33;"

All in all its a mental thing..you can make yourself have Lucid Dreams every night of the week simply without taking anything.... no vitamins, no b6, no chocolate, no nothing...Lucid Dreaming is about your mind and Sub Concious, not about a candy bar..

----------


## GypsyRat

Well I think you should stop being so negative and let people experiment. I had no idea bout chocolate and dreams. Yet one night I was hungry and grabbed some haloween candy.

Other people who first responded to the thread also didnt beleive&#33; THIS IS GUNNA WORK&#33;. They tried it and had some success.

We should atleast let the people try it without telling them not to, and how its all foolish.

AND

Even if it is all mental and their mind is playing tricks. HEY&#33; its working, they&#39;re reaching their goal.



P.S.

I wanna here more experiences&#33;

----------


## ZenVortex

Hi Spirit:

With due respect, I think you are completely wrong.  In order for an LD to occur, the neurotransmitters responsible for consciousness MUST be present in the sleeping brain.  This depends entirely on the biological characteristsics of the individual.  Some people can benefit from supplements that stimulate the production of these neurotransmitters.  Some of it may be placebo, but a lot of it isn&#39;t.  There are some psychoactive subatnces that tend to procuce vivid dreams, often LDs.  For example, read my posts on nicotine patches.  

ZenVortex

----------


## Fei

> All in all its a mental thing..you can make yourself have Lucid Dreams every night of the week simply without taking anything.... no vitamins, no b6, no chocolate, no nothing...Lucid Dreaming is about your mind and Sub Concious, not about a candy bar... [/b]



I see instrument-induced LD is not your thing. It&#39;s not my thing either. I too hold the belief that all effects the external world has on the mind can be simulated by the mind itself.

However any new effects, or &#39;mindsets&#39; in your words, can only be attained via rigorous training and time. A memory-free mind or reflex-free brain can simulate nothing. To attain the individual LD mindset, don&#39;t you think it is acceptible to use instruments to give the mind memories of the mindset, thus to assist the training process?

----------


## zoo york is cool

Cool, in fact, I will try it&#33; I&#39;ll get back to you tommorow with the results&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

if i can find some chocolate ill try&#33; i kind of side on both. i dont think that if u take choclate ur instantly going to have a ld but i do think choclate helps in some way... either way ill try tonight&#33;

----------


## SAS

I had a bunch of cookie&#39;s and creame oreos. If I LD tonight, I&#39;ll let you know.

----------


## SAS

I&#39;m gonna have to say, this is my new favorite technique.   :smiley:   Not only did I have 3 vivid dreams which I remember a lot about, but in 2 of them I went lucid. I&#39;ll try again tonight just to be sure.

----------


## dreamerer

> Family guy. The best cartoon ever   Or at this moment IMO atleast. 
> and damn, I have to buy a few kilo&#39;s of chocolate 
> [/b]




that DEFINATLY doesnt look like family guy to me.



Anyway, I have 4 frickn bags of chocolate chips.  I&#39;m definatly going to try it tonight.  Once before bed and once in the middle of the night.

Someone needs to find out if its a certain kind of chocolate and what other foods its in.

I wonder if you could like inject a gallon of it into you and have LD&#39;s for the rest of your life, lol.

----------


## dreamerer

DAMNIT&#33;

Just before I went to bed I had a bunch of chocalate chips.  NO effect at all.  I didn&#39;t even remember any of my dream.

Woke up at 5:00 via alarm and downed about 30 ounces of chocolate milk in 11 minutes.  NO effect.  At all.  Exept that my siblings were all mad that I drank the rest of the milk.

But this all seems wrong.  A few weeks ago I had the best most vivid and realistic dream I have ever had where I was flying around.  After reading this topic I realized that that was the day that I had eaten a ton of old white chocolate chips.  What is the main difference between regular chocolate and white chocolate?  Is it better? or was it just coincidence?

----------


## badassbob

I had almost a full 500 gram bar of Cadbury&#39;s Milk Chocolate last night, and had no lucid dreams.

----------


## dreamerer

> I had almost a full 500 gram bar of Cadbury&#39;s Milk Chocolate last night, and had no lucid dreams.
> [/b]




where do you find how many grams?

----------


## FreeOne

i tried chocolete milk and nothing ill try again but i might be using the wrong stuff what kind of chocolete should i use? dark? milk? white? and how much? help me out here&#33; lol

----------


## spiritofthewolf

just go out and buy some vitamin b6 u will for sure have vivid dreams..better then your so called Chocolate dreams...

----------


## dBonachea

really? You not be foolin? Or is that a smart hypothetical/sarcastic reply trying to get us to reap the benefits of placebo effect?

----------


## zoo york is cool

It almost worked. I had a snicker before I went to bed. I realized I was dreaming and awoke, no time for spinning or looking at my hands. I guess I&#39;ll try it again.

----------


## bobvilax2000

Just to comment... Do you guys know that actual cocoa content in snickers or kit kats or m&ms or even the milk chocolate you guys are testing? It&#39;s only a fraction. Someone should try some high percentage chocolate in these tests. Get some Ghirardelli 70% from the store. It&#39;s pretty cheap compared to some brands and actually has a significant amount of cocoa content. If someone is REALLY looking to test chocolate and dreams, buy their 100% baking bar. Hell, I love chocolate and eat their 100% plain. It&#39;s good. Only then will you know if it&#39;s the actual chocolate, the sugar, or just a placebo.

- -Barrett

----------


## GypsyRat

> It almost worked. I had a snicker before I went to bed. I realized I was dreaming and awoke, no time for spinning or looking at my hands. I guess I&#39;ll try it again.
> [/b]



That is a LD my friend&#33; Congrats&#33;

As long as you realise u are dreaming. Even if its only a fraction of a second&#33;  ::roll::

----------


## zoo york is cool

YAY thanks a lot i didnt notice that&#33;

----------


## spiritofthewolf

I wasn&#39;t joking about going out and buying some Vitamin B6..you can get a bottle that is made by Nature Made..it comes with 100 Pills and its 100 mg&#39;s..The nights i take them i take 2 like an hour and a half before bed.. If you have never taken them before, get ready for some really vivid dreams.. If it dont work the first night, try again the second night.. But B6 is a common topic around DV and has many posts about it.. It does help vividness of your dreams...and no, its not a placebo effect like chocolate.


B6 usually only costs about 5 dollars a bottle, and you can get it at your local pharmacy, perhaps your local grocery store.

----------


## dreamerer

Does anyone think cocoa will work?  If so, should it be just mixed into milk or water?  And how much?

I&#39;m going to try mixing 2 spoonfulls into 8 ounces of milk before I go to bed.  I&#39;ll post what happens.

----------


## Eminence~

I&#39;ve been practically inhaling chocolate since I first read this thread a few days ago. xD

It hasn&#39;t worked though. Maybe because I read the end of the thread about how it&#39;s probably just a placebo.
:&#092;

Dang.

----------


## GypsyRat

Im pretty sure it isnt a placebo.

WHat conditions are you taking the chocolate and how much?

Ill try and help.

----------


## Eminence~

Hmm, well, the first night I had a kit-kat, and yesterday during the day I wasn&#39;t able to get ahold of anything except for in Home Ec I had some of the melted chocolate chips. Today I ate some peanut butter and chocolate squares, and about an hour ago I had a chocolate and caramel bar.
Maybe I need to take a few days to let it sink in, or maybe I&#39;m doubting it too much.

----------


## GypsyRat

Well what I do is I read in bed for a bit. Then when im tired I pop some chocolate, and when the suger high dies youll be rly tired and then goto bed.


Some people have also had success with using the WBTB with chocolate. Or just waking up, shoving some choco down ur throat then go back to sleep.

also try and optomistic.

----------


## Eminence~

Those are some good tips; I&#39;ll remember those. I&#39;m always trying to be optimistic, because I understand that if I don&#39;t believe it it really isn&#39;t going to happen. So I try.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamerer

HEEEY nobody replied to what I said...

Anyway, I only drank half a cup of milk with one spoonfull of cocoa in it, and...

Lots of vivid dreams&#33;  Not the best I&#39;ve had, but it&#39;s a record for being in school.

----------


## dBonachea

I popped some B6 and it incresed vividness the other night. I got my hands on pure cocoa powder, no sugar at all, special dark so it&#39;s really concentrated. Im going to put like 4 spoons in a small glass of hot milk and gulp it down after my first awakening, without adding any sugar to see if its the cocoa.

----------


## Moonbeam

> HEEEY nobody replied to what I said...
> 
> Anyway, I only drank half a cup of milk with one spoonfull of cocoa in it, and...
> 
> Lots of vivid dreams&#33;  Not the best I&#39;ve had, but it&#39;s a record for being in school.
> [/b]



Seems like sometimes chocolate works for me; other times not.  Did you use pure cocoa or chocolate milk mix?  The darker, the better, in my opinion.

I just had some brownies dipped in chocolate sauce (came free with pizza, which by itself also works for dreaming sometimes) so I am psyched for an exciting night&#33;  Whoowheee I can hardly wait&#33;

----------


## Xanous

You&#39;re all going to get fat; eating that crap before bed like that...LOL

----------


## Hellfire

Wow, all the positive replies&#33; I&#39;m going to have to try this&#33; Unfortunately I&#39;m not a big candy eater, I don&#39;t think I have any chocolate in the house  :Sad: 

What seems to work better, chocolate milk or chocolate bars? Also, milk or dark chocolate?

----------


## GypsyRat

> You&#39;re all going to get fat; eating that crap before bed like that...LOL
> [/b]




LOL.. I know I feel kinda bad satarting this... :/

----------


## Moonbeam

> You&#39;re all going to get fat; eating that crap before bed like that...LOL
> [/b]



I know, I know...I try not do it all the time but I have a bad influence in the house, and I am easily influenced to do bad things.  And I tell myself, it will help with my dreaming, so it is OK.  Oh by the way it is the next morning now, one cool disasater dream but despite several DS&#39;s I didn&#39;t become lucid.  I did wake up a lot (you eat half a large pizze and brownies dipped in chocolate right before bed and try to sleep&#33 :wink2:  so that helped with recall.





> Wow, all the positive replies&#33; I&#39;m going to have to try this&#33; Unfortunately I&#39;m not a big candy eater, I don&#39;t think I have any chocolate in the house 
> 
> What seems to work better, chocolate milk or chocolate bars? Also, milk or dark chocolate?
> [/b]




I really think if there are chemicals in chocolate that are doing something, and this is not just a placebo effect, the darker the better.  That is good for you since you don&#39;t like candy; just buy the darkest you can find and eat as much as you can stand, which shouldn&#39;t have to be too much if it is really dark.  (Health note:  dark chocolate has antioxidants which prevent cancer, and the fat is the good kind of fat, so eat away.  Well til the point of obesity I mean.)

----------


## ZenVortex

Just tried chocolate milk for the last 4 nights.  Drank a bottle after a few hours of sleep. then immediately returned to sleep.  Vivid dreams but no lucidity.

----------


## tai

> What seems to work better, chocolate milk or chocolate bars? Also, milk or dark chocolate?
> [/b]




Don&#39;t know for everyone else, but I&#39;ve tried both of them (on seperate nights) and chocolate bars work a lot better for me.  Like HoppyPotty pointed out, its best to let the sugar rush die down a bit before going back to bed.

Have only been using milk choc so far, but by the sound of moonbeams post, dark may be better. Will try this tonight.   lol. This is my favourite research project ever&#33;

----------


## dreamerer

> Seems like sometimes chocolate works for me; other times not.  Did you use pure cocoa or chocolate milk mix?  The darker, the better, in my opinion.
> 
> I just had some brownies dipped in chocolate sauce (came free with pizza, which by itself also works for dreaming sometimes) so I am psyched for an exciting night&#33;  Whoowheee I can hardly wait&#33;
> [/b]




pure cocoa.  tasted like SHIT, too.

----------


## Moonbeam

> pure cocoa.  tasted like SHIT, too.
> [/b]



Maybe you should add some sweetener and a little vanilla.

----------


## FreeOne

personaly i tried the choc milk and it didnt work.  I think that it was cause of that herseys syrup stuff that im useing isnt the right kind of choclate.

----------


## chron911

well i read in a science journal that chocolate can actually make it harder for u to fall asleep

----------


## dreamerer

IT WORKED&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

I woke up at 3 AM and ate a big old brownie.  I tried FILD, it faild, so I just went to sleep.  And heres what happened...

I was walking around in the forest in the mountains in a paintball park place whatever.  There were some guys walking around waiting for some one else to show up.  But then I realized I was dreaming&#33;

So I said, "Hmm... What to do first."  Superman was the first thing that came to mind.  So I looked up in the air, stuck one arm up infront of me in a fist, and... whoooooooosh&#33;  I was off&#33;  Not going very fast or high though.  In all of my lucid dreams (2), the only thing I&#39;ve ever done is fly because it&#39;s always the first thing that comes to mind.

Not today&#33;

I landed.  I remembered reading a lot of  posts on dream views that making energy balls was cool, so I figured I&#39;d give it a try.  I looked at my hand and focused on making an energy ball appear.  For a second nothing happend, but then I saw a small speck of green light appear.  The speck grew into a green ball.  So I threw it&#33;  My hand didn&#39;t actually touch it, you know how it&#39;s done.  It went a little ways, hit the ground and dissapeared.  No trail behind it.  No &#39;whoosh&#39; noise.  No explosion.  But it was still cool.

I think I might have done one more thing, or atleast tried; it became fuzzy here.  Then I lost lucidity and was holding a small automatic airsoft gun.  Cool.  The rest of the dream progressed, nothing really interesting.  I had three more dreams after that, which I am not going to explain.

The scary thing is, I almost forgot that I had any dreams at all.

----------


## Hellfire

IT WORKS&#33;&#33; DARK CHOCOLATE WORKS&#33;&#33;

Sorry for caps, but I had my first lucid dream thanks to Chocolate&#33;&#33;

Here&#39;s my topic

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=37103

----------


## Man of Shred

i tried this a couple of times. i had vivid dreams the first two night&#39;s but after i had bad recall.
all i ate was a kitkat before bed. do you build up a tolerance to it or something? if not i think it&#39;s just placebo

----------


## Moonbeam

> IT WORKED&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> I woke up at 3 AM and ate a big old brownie.  [/b]








> IT WORKS&#33;&#33; DARK CHOCOLATE WORKS&#33;&#33;
> Sorry for caps, but I had my first lucid dream thanks to Chocolate&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Congratulations&#33;  Very encouraging&#33;  Thanks for letting us know.






> i tried this a couple of times. i had vivid dreams the first two night&#39;s but after i had bad recall.
> all i ate was a kitkat before bed. do you build up a tolerance to it or something? if not i think it&#39;s just placebo
> [/b]



I build up a resistance to everything; I can usually only get something to work once, then I have to move on and try something else, and later come back to the first thing.

----------


## GypsyRat

> i tried this a couple of times. i had vivid dreams the first two night&#39;s but after i had bad recall.
> all i ate was a kitkat before bed. do you build up a tolerance to it or something? if not i think it&#39;s just placebo
> [/b]




Take a break from it.

Thats what happened to me. It stopped working after about a week so I took a break.

----------


## afraid

Does hot chocolate work? haha cause that&#39;s all i have right now   :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Does hot chocolate work? haha cause that&#39;s all i have right now  
> [/b]



Try and see.  Let us know.

----------


## Hellfire

Tried again last night, no LD, guess I shouldn&#39;t expect one every night though.

----------


## afraid

> Does hot chocolate work? haha cause that&#39;s all i have right now  
> [/b]



I Think i felt a false wake up, &#39;cause after that i was dreaming, but i&#39;m still a noob, so i couldn&#39;t really control that much in my dreams    ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

Aha&#33;  If you knew you were dreaming, then that is a lucid dream, even without good control.  More evidence for chocolate.

----------


## Lyla

I&#39;ve tried it, got up at 4am and ate a chocolate bar. It had no effect whatsoever. Then again, it&#39;s probably me, nothing worked for me so far  ::tongue::

----------


## l3xicon

> possible placebo effect due to this post?
> [/b]



Was until you said that. J.k   ::content::  

I&#39;m tryng CILD tonight, dark chocolate though (nestle chocolate chips). Maybe I will have chocolate milk too (probably also nestle)    ::dancingcow::  .
I will post my results (hopefully I have some good results).

---------------------------------------------RESULTS---------------------------------------------------
<div align="center">
A night with no LD   ::blue::  
I do not even recall having any dreams.
I tried to WILD after I ate the chocolate but fell asleep.
I had the Lucid remix induction mp3 play at 4am automatically and that did not help either.</div>

----------


## Noin

Im gonna mix that together with my PILD method, hell eating choco and doing PILD will make it 200% no doubt, ill may even modify PILD abit to make it work with CILD better (which is excluding listening to the Lucid induction MP3 and thinking about lucid dreams while eating choco and doing PILD)

----------


## dreamerer

> Im gonna mix that together with my PILD method, hell eating choco and doing PILD will make it 200% no doubt, ill may even modify PILD abit to make it work with CILD better (which is excluding listening to the Lucid induction MP3 and thinking about lucid dreams while eating choco and doing PILD)
> [/b]



What&#39;s PILD?

----------


## Noin

*P*lasma *I*nduced *L*ucid *D*ream

----------


## Noin

Allright, right now i ate ALOT of strong pure black chocolate (and i feel like puking tbh) and im gonna go sleep now, results tomorrow

----------


## Climhazzard

yay, I&#39;ve made the best progress... ever, but not when i drank it before bed, but after I woke up, and ran downstairs for a quick glass of chocolate milk, I&#39;m trying again before bed, and after waking up again, just to be safe

----------


## GypsyRat

I had another succesful CILD&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had another succesful DILD&#33; 
> [/b]



Hoppy, do you mean CILD?  If so--Details, man&#33;  When, % cocoa, liquid or solid? 

If not, congrats, and even tho this is your thread, it is irrelevant&#33;  :smiley: .

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

Okay im going to try this tonight i have a nice chocolate bar sitting right in front of me i&#39;ll eat it during WBTB

and i&#39;ll post my resaults tomorrow

----------


## GypsyRat

> Hoppy, do you mean CILD?  If so--Details, man&#33;  When, % cocoa, liquid or solid? 
> 
> If not, congrats, and even tho this is your thread, it is irrelevant&#33; .
> [/b]



Opps. Ya a CILD. I was just sitting at comp, and had a KitKat bar and some reeces pecies.

Then I read for a bit and after the suger high went into a crash I fell asleep. I had an estimated hour long LD&#33; THen I had a FA and I didnt catch it&#33;





> Okay im going to try this tonight i have a nice chocolate bar sitting right in front of me i&#39;ll eat it during WBTB
> 
> and i&#39;ll post my resaults tomorrow
> [/b]



I&#39;m looking forward to it&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> Opps. Ya a CILD. I was just sitting at comp, and had a KitKat bar and some reeces pecies.
> 
> Then I read for a bit and after the suger high went into a crash I fell asleep. I had an estimated hour long LD&#33; THen I had a FA and I didnt catch it&#33;
> [/b]



Do Reeces pieces even have chocolate in them?   I think you may be having CANDY-induced LD which is OK because it is still CILD.  Maybe it is like the artificial dye or something.  Somebody needs to try M&M&#39;s.  No, wait not a good control, has chocolate.  Something pure sugar and dye, like those little dots on paper, or rock candy. Or maybe it was the peanut butter... (PBILD?).

Congrats anyway, I never had an hour-long LD.    :Sad:

----------


## GypsyRat

> Somebody needs to try M&M&#39;s.
> [/b]



Did last night. I only had about 15, but no luck. I also went to bed at 4 tho.

----------


## kichigai

How strong does dark chocolate have an effect? Thats the only thing my mom buys...  :Sad:

----------


## dreamerer

Supposedly, dark chocolate is better.

----------


## kichigai

Ugh... Well... After scarfing down 1/4th of a dark chocolate bar, I&#39;m now having a chocolate headache. Feels like there&#39;s a big air pocket in the back of my head and it&#39;s hard to sleep with that feeling. 

How much chocolate are you guys eating before sleeping?

----------


## Casualtie

i had chocolate chip cookies for dessert today

----------


## Neil.....

Yer the family guy is good.... but it dosent beat Futurama  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  lol thats F#%king awsome lol o and me mum just got milo so yewwwwwwwwww  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

I am making no claims about this, just reporting an incident.  

I ate Ben&Jerry&#39;s Phish food (chocolate ice cream with marshmallow and chocolate fish), also some M&M&#39;s Dark (I needed to try those), and I had the longest lucid ever.  I thought it lasted three days. (Actually I know it was under an hour).

I don&#39;t know if the chocolate induced the LD or not.  I have eaten it plenty of times with no results. 

This should be attempted only by the hard-core chocolate eaters amongst us.  I may have to try this again, in the name of science.

(If it works consistently, maybe I can tell Ben&Jerry&#39;s and they can name an ice cream Lucid Dream or something like that.  I&#39;ll donate my share of the profits to DV.)

----------


## Neil.....

Dose choclate Icecreams have enough choc in them? like basic vanilla fild icecreams lol?

----------


## EVIL JOE

My dream recall has been shitty lately and I usually don&#39;t remember dreams unless I take B6. I think it is because of school. But anyways, this morning I could remember one dream pretty good and I just remembered that yesterday I made some chocolate brownies and was munching on them all day. I&#39;m kind of bummed now that I know that chocolate was probably the reason I remembered my dream. Until I thought about it I thought my recal was getting better again. Oh well.

Also a few weeks ago I ate half of a large Hershey&#39;s milk chocolate bar and ate one small piece of a Hershey&#39;s dark chocolate bar and had a pretty vivid dream.

----------


## italianmonkey

hei&#33; maybe i&#39;m not a "natural" as i thought&#33;
maybe i&#39;m here just for a side effect of my severe choco-addiction  ::D: 

so, it won&#39;t work for me: my tolerance level to chocolate has to be monstruous  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> so, it won&#39;t work for me: my tolerance level to chocolate has to be monstruous 
> [/b]



Seriously I doubt it could be as big as mine.  I eat it every day.  I think that&#39;s why it doesn&#39;t always workl for me; but I overloaded the other night even for me.  

P.S. I&#39;m thinking I may try to cut down a lot and kind of save it for dreaming and see if it works better.  It may take a while to detox but I&#39;ll report results later.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Well that gives me a legitimate reason to eat Ben & Jerry&#39;s Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream at 4 in the morning. Thanks&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well that gives me a legitimate reason to eat Ben & Jerry&#39;s Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream at 4 in the morning. Thanks&#33;
> [/b]



Exactly&#33;  Let us know, we may be on the verge of a major advance in LD here.  (Have you tried the new kind that is fudge brownie swilrled with chocolate chip cookie dough?  Highly recommended.)

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

> Exactly&#33;  Let us know, we may be on the verge of a major advance in LD here.  (Have you tried the new kind that is fudge brownie swilrled with chocolate chip cookie dough?  Highly recommended.)
> [/b]





oooo. . . no I haven&#39;t. . . I&#39;ll keep a look out for that one. I&#39;m highly in favor of anything swirly. yum  :smiley: 

oh and I ate two oreo cookies with chocolate frosting  on them (among a few other things) last night for a WBTB and had a lucid dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> oh and I ate two oreo cookies with chocolate frosting  on them (among a few other things) last night for a WBTB and had a lucid dream.
> [/b]



Way to go&#33;  I&#39;m already regretting my decision to quit for a while to let my tolerance diminish.  But in the name of LD research I think I&#39;ll try.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

> Way to go&#33;  I&#39;m already regretting my decision to quit for a while to let my tolerance diminish.  But in the name of LD research I think I&#39;ll try.
> [/b]



/sigh

The sacrifices we must make in the name of science&#33;  :wink2:

----------


## Jr_Worley

i was up last night and i had choc, i had already saw this post so i decided to 
eat a bunch of Hershey&#39;s pot of gold chocolate (several diff kinds of choc) and listen to
some mellow music. and to my surprise i had a rly vivid lucid dream in witch i completed 
this months first task  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations&#33;  That&#39;s great.  Kind of a coincidence because I just sat down at the computer with a pint of Phish Food.  Hopes it works for me tonite&#33;

----------


## Jr_Worley

> Congratulations&#33;  That&#39;s great.  Kind of a coincidence because I just sat down at the computer with a pint of Phish Food.  Hopes it works for me tonite&#33;
> [/b]



Good luck&#33;&#33;   hopefully it works for you as good as it did for me.   :smiley:

----------


## Pyrofan1

last night i had a cup of hot chocolate before bed, i didn&#39;t have a lucid, but i got drunk in my dream. Tonight i&#39;m going to try it with real chocolate.

----------


## Oros

The idea is great, cuz it acctually works.
It's one of the substances in the cacao that make's you more aware i think.
Eat some bananas, have a dark chocoalte bar and a cup of coffee when WBTBing.

----------


## painseeker

i just had 6 small blocks of dairy milk™ chocolate and i hope i have a LD.
P.S. I'm Having At Least 6 More Later

----------


## gangsterwu

It actually helps as far as I can tell!

I had about a small cup of chocolate milk last and and I slept at around 11:30 PM. Last night was the best i have slept for a while and I was almost late for school this morning.
I also find that my dream recall improved a lot...

I'm going to try it again tonight and report what happened. I think I'll have 2 cups just to be sure!

----------


## DreamVortex

OMG MY FIRST LD!!!!

thank you master hoppypotty thank you!!!!
i had 11 peices of dairy milk™ chocolate before going to bed.

----------


## painseeker

YES LD #2
12 pieces Of Dairy Milk Before Bed
1 Very Vivid Dream And One LD WOO
 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## GypsyRat

Well, I'm glad to see my thread from a long time ago after coming back for months!

I had completely forgotten about this method! :p

----------


## Abra

Bah. Dark chocolate is where it's at. Milk chocolate contains so little cacao that whatever effects it gives are placebo.

Mmmm. 70&#37; Cacao... <333333333333
I sneak the actual cacao powder into shakes sometimes.

----------


## NightLife

Is it better to eat before you go to bed or when your alarm clock goes off??? I'm going to try to WILD tonight...

----------


## cougarelite

I'd like to try this out some time. I'm going to drink a glass of chocolate milk before heading to bed. Can I use the syrup that you mix with regular milk? Will that give the desired effect?

----------


## hootman

I woke up drake a glass of chocolate milk and ginger snapps (some guy earlier on said it helped hah idk), fell asleep 45 mins and had 3 extremly vivd dreams. I also tell myself (and belive it) that I will have long vivid dreas but it never works. I wasn't really thinking about how it will help I just reminded myself to drink it so it's not just me telling myself I will and it happens.

----------


## Chrno666

> I believe it is endorphins that chocolate gives off, which are the chemicals that are attributed to falling in love. It makes sense how it would also sharpen brain activity.



if what you say is true then sexual arousal should have the same effect, and i don't think that the chocolate gives of endorphins but that the chocolate stimulates you pleasure receptor and the you brain releases endorphins into your bloodstream.

----------


## Comoquiendice

> I found chocolate worked well for me. Gave me 3 LDs in 3 days. If your going to bed late or your really tired, eat a chocolate bar. *I find it makes me more aware in my dreams. 
> *
> or
> 
> Wake up after 3-6 hours, consume some chocolate, and have a LD.
> 
> TRY IT!



Oh awareness is DEFINITELY a plus with chocolate.

Women especially are supposed to be susceptible to it's effects on...well...our sensuality. haha.

I've found that i have the best, most satisfying sex LD's after a serving of dark chocolate.

I actually hadn't considered this to have any relation before, but a friend of mine tracks food in relation to dreams, so i looked at my past DJ entries (incidently my DJ also serves as my diary and calorie counter journal. mostly because my ADD wouldn't be able to keep up with multiple books, meaning it's hard enough not to lose one, let alone 3 different journals. haha.)

And chocolate really does it for me.

of course, at least half of those LD's were brought on by daydreaming, which lead to fantasizing, which lead to a DILD and then a very happy wakefulness.

Give it a go ladies! It may work for you too!

----------


## Elite

It's that chemical in chocolate and the caffeine. Yes chocolate had caffeine.

----------


## jamesc1994

i will try this tonight i have not had much choc but it was all i could find  :Sad:

----------


## jamesc1994

OMFG this works so well i have 2 pages of dreams and 1 was a very long lucid(my first  :smiley:  )
and there is so much more that i cant rember them but i no i had them. GO CHOCOLATE  :smiley:

----------


## kaeraz

It's currently five in the morning where I am. I just had a piece of chocolate and big glass of chocolate milk so I'm about to crash out once this sugar high dies down. I'll let you guys know!

----------


## Luci

I didn't read this thread last night, but I did eat loads of chocolate (mmm) just because  :wink2: 
I'd been having very bad dream recall lately, but I remembered 5 dreams today of which 2 were very long and detailed (it took me half an hour to write down my dreams this morning).

So, since I didn't expect anything from the chocolate (milk chocolate btw), I'd say it wasn't a placebo effect. 
Bad habit though, eating loads of chocolate before going to bed!  ::D:

----------


## kaeraz

Well, nothing profound happened to me. My dream recall didn't even seem to improve. Although, for the record I smoked Calea Z the night before and took a bit of B6 and Melatonin. Maybe I was overdoing it? I'll try them separately next time and see what's up.

When I say nothing profound, I don't mean nothing happened at all. It's weird, but I can _feel_ that I had a lot of dreams last night. Has anybody experienced this? It's like they're all bottled up in my subconscious somewhere, but I just can't get to 'em! Oh well, maybe they'll come to me during the day. I'm going to the renaissance festival so that's _bound_ to require some RCs (when you see a man on stilts dressed as a tree from LotR, you can't help but think you're dreaming). 

Also, after I woke up around 4:45, I had some chocolate/chocolate milk like I specified in my previous post. As I was drifting off, I had one instance where I knew I was right on the edge of a WILD. I started envisioning a bunch of brightly-colored tropical birds. With a sudden fierceness, I kept thinking to myself, "These birds are in my dreams! I'm dreaming!" I started to feel my body relax A LOT and it started to "vibrate," but I"m pretty sure either my mind freaked out at the sensation (first experience with possible SP), or I was too excited that I scared it off. LOL.

I should probably also mention that I smoke marijuana pretty frequently. I read in the big substance thread and on other sites that marijuana can suppress REM sleep. I'm officially quitting TODAY! I want to see how my sleep changes once it's out of my system. I'll be expecting a big REM rebound.

I'll probably try the CILD again next weekend.  ::D:

----------


## FizzlemanJ

This sounds promising, I'll try it!

----------


## TalkingHead

> And chocolate really does it for me.



 
Me too.. as far as LDing.. I think chocolate milk works really well.  I know someone said that the chocolate and lactose interact really well.  

And are you squashing that poor/lucky?  man in that picture...

----------


## NightoftheLivingShred

Just woke up after about 7 hours of sleep and drank a big cup of chocolate milk. Not really tired, so I might attempt a WILD, maybe smoke a bowl or cig beforehand to relax myself. My main problem with WBTD was always getting back to bed without someone calling or coming home, but its so early and I don't have to go to work until tomorrow so lets see how deep the rabbit hole goes.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

giving this a go tonight.

i've done it before and had no success.
but this time......

----------


## firat

The night I had my very first and only LD I had eaten a bowl of chocolate pudding before I went to bed. Interestingly it was a powder mixture that you add milk and boil but I added a pocket of hot chocolate  powder in it just to make it more dense. I hadn't known about any techniques, I wasn't even trying to have a lucid dream. Nice observation! I'll delay my usual chocolate feasts to midnight for stronger effect.

----------


## oniman7

*almost* every time I go to my grandparent's house, I have a lucid dream. I had always wondered why, but now I know! they are always loaded with chocolate.

----------


## -Blakren-

Does chocolate have caffeine? Cause if it does, thats what gives you lucid dreams. I drank a glass of coke before bed, and had an LD. I know this is off topic, but I summoned a spike in the LD and chucked it at a DC. I missed sadly  :Sad:

----------


## tonyk

one premium dark chocolate bar, 2 galaxy milkshakes,2 daime bars, 1 cadbury bournville and 1 ripple.... i am going to try LD or be sick, maybe even both  :smiley:

----------


## ZenVortex

We discussed chocolate about 3 years years ago.  Chocolate contains theobromine, which is like caffeine.  Eat some dark chocolate or drink chocolate milk after a few hours of sleep and you will have a vivid dream, maybe even a LD.

----------

